# الجريده المسننه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## الزير911 (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اقوم الان فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بعمل cnc بقياس 1.5متر *1.5 متر
هل تنصحوني باستخدام الجريده المسننه ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ali hedi (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
طبعا تستطيع ان تستخدمها


----------



## الزير911 (24 فبراير 2012)

قرات انها ليست عمليه ولكني لست مقتنع وهي ليست رخيصه لا اريد شرائها والتجربه 



ارجو من حضراتكم المساعده


----------



## الزير911 (24 فبراير 2012)

معقول يا جماعه 94 مشاهده وما حد بقدر منهم يفيدني بهالموضوع


----------



## h_s0404 (24 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز توكل على الله واستخدمها لانى رئيت بعينى ماكينة تعمل من خلال الجريدة المسننة وهى تتميز بالسرعة والقوة وحاولت ان استخدمها لكنى عرفت ان سعرها غالى جدا وارجو ان وجدت لها مصدر بسعر معقول ان تخبرنا .
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## AHMED.FA (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم لا عيب في الجريدة المسننة غير انك تحتاج الى صندوق تروس يزيد من عزم الموتور وذلك لأنه ليس له أي عامل تخفيض حيث انه يأخذ سرعة وعزم موتورك كما هو تقريبا أما 
على عكس البول سكرو أو الجنزير فيمكنك زيادة العزم من خلالهم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي رديت وأجبت على أسئلتك على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## AHMED.FA (24 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم
يمكنك بالطبع أستخدام جريدة مسننة ولكن عيبها الوحيد أنه من الأفضل إستخدام جيربوكس معها لزيادة العزم


----------



## الزير911 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشككككككككككورين يا جماعه والله ماقصرتو الف شكر
النسبه للدقه هل تبقى موجوده ام انها تصبح دقتها اقل وهل يمكن تحويل ستبر 6 او 8 اسلاك من انبيبولر الى يبولر ليتوافق مع الدائره l297


----------



## الزير911 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشككككككككككورين يا جماعه والله ماقصرتو الف شكر
النسبه للدقه هل تبقى موجوده ام انها تصبح دقتها اقل وهل يمكن تحويل ستبر 6 او 8 اسلاك من انبيبولر الى يبولر ليتوافق مع الدائره l297


----------



## النجار2 (24 فبراير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي رديت وأجبت على أسئلتك على الرسائل الخاصة



لماذا على الخاص حاج طارق؟ هل بها شئ ممنوع؟
نريد ان نستفيد جميعا اذا ما كنت تمانع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ههههههههههههههههههه

ليس بها شيء ممنوع يا صديقي ولكن هو أرسل لي رساله فأجبته برساله هذا كل مافي الأمر وعموما اللي يريد معرفة الإجابه يبحث على اليوتيوب عن هذا الاسم وسيجد راوتر قوي وبسرعة الصاروخ يعمل على جريدة مسننه

*ez Router Scorpion Cutting @ 2000ipm*


----------



## saaddd (25 فبراير 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> السلام عليكم اقوم الان فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بعمل cnc بقياس 1.5متر *1.5 متر
> هل تنصحوني باستخدام الجريده المسننه ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر[/QU
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الجريدة المسنن ناجحة جداً ولكن بشروط أن تكون لأسنان مسننها مائلة ألى الكروية شيئاً ما
> ...


----------



## saaddd (26 فبراير 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> السلام عليكم اقوم الان فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بعمل cnc بقياس 1.5متر *1.5 متر
> هل تنصحوني باستخدام الجريده المسننه ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر


 أؤكد على جوابي فالمسننات التي تركب على الجريدة لا تشترى جاهزة أنا فراز وعرض على النموذجين فالمسنن النظامي يحدث ارتجاج أما الذي كبر قطره الخارجي وفرز على ( الهوب ) فهو الأمثل


----------



## الزير911 (26 فبراير 2012)

تسلمو جميعا يا شباب وربنا يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه ممكن اخ saaddd ان ارفق لك اليوم صوره الجريده 
لتحدد لي المسنن المناسب اذا ما فيها غلبه؟


----------



## الزير911 (26 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

هذه صور الجريده ارجو منك لو تكرمت مواصفات المسنن وهل تصلح ام لا الف شكر


----------



## الزير911 (28 فبراير 2012)

شو يا جماعه مافي حد حاب يرد معقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الزير911 (28 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعه الله بستر بيوتكم حد يرد ضروري طيب فكرة الجنازير عمليه وسريعه نفس المسنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 فبراير 2012)

الأخ الكريم
*هناك أكثر من طريقة لنقل الحركة في الماكينات CNC وهي:
*1- الجريدة المسننة rack and penion
2- القلاووظ Ball screw
3- سير الكاتينة Timing belt
4- الجنازير Sprocket chain

وكل طريقة لها مميزاتها وعيربها والتي تتوقف على حسب حجم ونوع الماكينة المستعملة.
فأرجو منك التكرم بذكر مواصفات الماكينة التي تود عملها , وما إذا كانت راوتر أو بلازما , وحجم الطاولة.

ولكن عموماً الجريدة المسننة جيدة , ولكن الترس الصغير هو الذي يتآكل بعد فترة ويستوجب تغييره.
ويجب أن يتم تركيب الترس بحيث يكون مشدوداً للجريدة المسننة من خلال سوستة (ياي) لضمان تعشيق أسنانه داخل الجريدة بشكل جيد.
ويجب مراعاة تركيب الجريدة بدقة شديدة بحيث تكون موازية تماماً لخط سير الجزء المتحرك حتى لا يبتعد عنها في نقطة من نقاط الحركة.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 فبراير 2012)

معذرة لم أنتبه إلى انك ذكرت بأن الماكينة هي راوتر بمقاس 1.5 × 1.5 متر
عموماً الجريدة المسننة تستعمل غالباً في الأطوال التي تزيد عن 1.5 متر.
وهذا يعني أنه يمكنك استعمالها في المايكنة التي تقوم بعملها الآن.


----------



## الزير911 (29 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر لردك وضعت في المرفقاات ضورة جريده مسننه هل تكون الامور جيده والدقه موجوده م ماذا


----------



## الزير911 (2 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

هذه بعض الصور التي استخدمة فيها الجنازير ما رايكم


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 مارس 2012)

كم العزم او تيار محرك لستبر الي استخدمته في في حركة على الجنزير


----------



## الزير911 (2 مارس 2012)

3 امبير


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 مارس 2012)

كم الوزن على محور x يعني وزن محور y &z كم بكون


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 مارس 2012)

بصرف النظر عن التفاصيل الفنية الخاصة بعزم الموتور والوزن , فالجنازير لا غبار عليها ولكن بشروط كالتالي:

أولاً : يجب التأكد من أن الجنزير يلف على الترس بشكل كافي لا يقل عن 50% من محيط الترس لضمان تعشيق أسنان الترس داخل الجنزير وعدم انفلاتها.

ثانياً : ضمان أن يكون الجنزير مشدود وغير مرتخي , لأنه إذا لم يكن مشدود بالشكل الكافي سيؤدي إلى عدم البدء في الحركة الفعلية رغم بدء دوران الموتور حتى يتم شد الجنزير المرتخي تماماً في بداية الحركة أو عند تغيير الاتجاه.

ثالثاً : يفضل في حالة المسافات الطويلة أن يكون الجنزير ملفوف على ثلاثة تروس بحيث يكون الترس القائد في الأعلى والترسين الآخرين أسفله بشكل مثلث متساوى الأضلاع بحيث يضمن مرور الجنزير على أكبر قدر ممكن من محيط الترس , وفي نفس الوقت يمكن وضع قاعدة أو سنادة أسفل الجنزير تساعد على عدم ارتخاؤه.

رابعاً : يفضل استعمال جنزير بخطوة ناعمة بقدر الإمكان لضمان نعومة الحركة , حيث أن استعمال جنزير ثقيل ذو خطوة كبيرة لن يكون ذو نتيجة إيجابية لأنه سيؤدي إلى زيادة الوزن وفي نفس الوقت لن تكون الحركة ناعمة مثل الجنزير الصغير ذو الخطوة الناعمة.


----------



## الزير911 (4 مارس 2012)

الحركه ممتازه وسريعه ودقيقه ولكن عندي مشكله في تحديد المسافات يعني لما يتحرك الماخ 1 وحده يتحرك راس الماكنة فعليا 5 سم ما الحل؟وكل الضبط الموجود على الماخ بال ملم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 مارس 2012)

ما هو قطر الترس الصغير الملامس للجريدة المسننة ؟؟


----------



## الزير911 (4 مارس 2012)

ليست تروس انما جنازير مع مسننات عدد 2


----------



## خالد الاقرع (4 مارس 2012)

​ 
اخي انظر الى الصورة 
طبعا انت تضع كما يوجد عندك وليس خمس اضعاف رقم الصورة
انتبه








[/IMG]
​


----------



## الزير911 (5 مارس 2012)

المشكله اني لا اعلم بلارقام الصحيحه التي يجب ان اضعها في الفراغات من step per
velocity 
acceleration؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الموتور ستبر 3 امبير 1.8 خطوه


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (9 مارس 2012)

هل من مجيب لسؤال الاخ الزيرو 911:


*المشكله اني لا اعلم بلارقام الصحيحه التي يجب ان اضعها في الفراغات من step per
velocity 
acceleration؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الموتور ستبر 3 امبير 1.8 خطوه*​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز

لا يوجد رقم محدد
انت اعمل كتالي

مثال
ضع رقم 500 وحرك الماكينة وقيس المسافة التي تحركت
اذا كانت المسافة التي تحركت مثل التي موجود بالرنامج فهذا صحيح اما اذا كانت غير ذلك يمكنك
ان تزيد او تنقص حتى تصل للقياس الصحيح

تحياتي​


----------



## الزير911 (9 مارس 2012)

الف شكر اخ خالد هذا ما اريده بالضبط ان اعرف ان الامر بالتجربه فقط مشكور


----------

